# [GCC]mise à jour de GCC [résolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir ma première install de la gentoo 2006.0 à partir d'un stage3.

A ma première connexion au système j'ai lancé un

emerge -u world.

Environ 60-70 paquets ont été mis à jour dont GCC mais je ne sais pas de quelle version à quelle version.

Une petite recherche sur le site gentoo et j'ai trouvé cette doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml mais je ne comprends pas par quelle partie du doc je suis concerné !

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Comment connaître le numéro de l'ancienne version de GCC installée sur mon système ?

La mise à jour faites avec mon emerge -u world n'est elle pas suffisante ?

MerciLast edited by BENJI on Mon Jun 12, 2006 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

commence par utiliser cette commande gcc-config -l qui retourne les versions de gcc que tuas sur ta machine et sur quel gcc tu pointes (donc que tu utilises).

----------

## PabOu

BENJI : un "man emerge" ne te ferait pas de mal ;) tu y verras entre autre, les options suivantes:  -v -a -p

----------

## BENJI

Salut je suis de retour et j'ai mis du temps à répondre.

Je connais les options dont tu parles sauf -p. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi elles auraient pu m'aider.

Voici ce que me renvoie la commande que tu m'as demandé

# gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

J'en reviens donc à ma question par quelle partie du document je suis concerné

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml

Je semble n'avoir qu'une version installée.

Pouvez-vous m'aider à poursuivre la mise à jour de gcc à moins que gcc soit déjà à jour ?

Merci

----------

## PabOu

Ah oui, j'avais mal compris ta question on dirait..

Pour savoir ton ancienne version de gcc, je crois que le plus simple est d'aller voir dans le log d'emerge...

```
grep gcc /var/log/emerge.log
```

Une mise à jour avec "emerge world -u" est suffisante pour la plupart des utilisateurs ;) Si tu veux la completer un petit peu, tu dois jouer avec les flags -a et -v, afin de voir si tout te correspond bien (et agir en conséquence sur tes useflags et les fichiers dans /etc/portage). Et puis il y a aussi les flags -N et -D qui vont plus loin pour la mise à jour.

Après le emerge world, l'étape suivante est le "etc-update". Et puis, il est aussi sage d'utiliser un outil comme enotice.

Ne tarde quand même pas de trop avant de refaire une mise à jour. Au plus longtemps tu attends, au plus tu auras de softs à mettre à jour, et de travail après ces màj.

----------

## bong

Salut.

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Je connais les options dont tu parles sauf -p. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi elles auraient pu m'aider.

 

Elle t'aurait permis de ne pas travailler à l'aveuglette et de vérifier ce que portage allait mettre à jour.

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> J'en reviens donc à ma question par quelle partie du document je suis concerné

 

Non, ce document concerne les installations avec un ancien profil.

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Pouvez-vous m'aider à poursuivre la mise à jour de gcc à moins que gcc soit déjà à jour ?

 

Il est déjà à jour car la maj que t'as vu passer correspondait à une maj mineure (3.4.x) donc ya pas de soucis...

Par exemple, mon "emerge -uDpv world" de ce matin:

```
pipo ~ # emerge -uDpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla%" 12,298 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [3.4.5-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla" 27,694 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2 [3.7.4] USE="jpeg zlib -nocxx" 1,304 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 [1.1.0-r1] USE="-debug" 261 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2 [1.1-r1] USE="-debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 [7.1_rc2] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 49,728 kB
```

J'y ai droit aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour les réponses. J'ai donc pas de souci à me faire.

A quoi sert le etc-update dont tu parles.

Je vais tout de même tester ton

grep gcc /var/log/emerge.log

ça peut toutjours servir pour une prochaine fois.

Sur www.gentoo.org on dirait que gcc 4.1 pointe son nez, je serai donc peut-être obligé de revenir sur ce post

A+

----------

## bong

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> A quoi sert le etc-update dont tu parles.

 

Si j'en crois ta date d'incription, ca fait un moment que tu t'interesse à gentoo... tu m'inquiète en posant une telle question   :Very Happy: 

Bon, etc-update sert a mettre a jour les fichiers de conf a la suite de mise a jour de paquets divers, lorsque c'est requis, emerge te dis un truc du genre:

"xxx config files needs to be updated" (avec des couleurs pour que ca soit bien voyant..)

Et puisque tu ne le sait pas encore: JAMAIS de -5 sinon tu cours a la catastrophe   :Twisted Evil: 

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Sur www.gentoo.org on dirait que gcc 4.1 pointe son nez, je serai donc peut-être obligé de revenir sur ce post

 

Te presse pas, c'est vraiment pas pour tout de suite.

----------

## kopp

etc-update est un outil qui sert à mettre à jour les fichiers de configuration quand tu mets à jour un programme (genre modification de la configuration par défaut, nouvelles options etc). Ces fichiers se trouvent en général dans le répertoire /etc, d'où le nom.

Il est indispensable d'utiliser  ce programme (ou équivalent, comme dispatch-conf)  après chaque mise à jour du système, sous peine d'avoir un système tout cassé qui ne démarre plus !!!

EDIT : Master grilled là  :Wink: 

Enfin, pour gcc 4.1 il est déjà passer en ~arch donc effectivement, c'est pour bientôt, voir tout de suite si tu es en ~

Et attention, là aussi il faut suivre le guide de mise à jour sinon risque de problèmes.

EDIT : pour plus d'infos sur les outils de mise à jour des fichiers de conf, cf le manuel :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour le lien j'ai lu.

Je comprends  mieux pourquoi etc-update n'est pas lancé automatiquement en fin d'emerge.

Une petite question qu'en même il est écrit :

 Il est donc très important de sélectionner les fichiers qui ne doivent pas être remplacés automatiquement avant de choisir cette option. 

Comment savoir si un fichier doit être remplacé ou non ?

Sinon oui je suis inscrit depuis septembre 2003 mais je n'en suis qu'à ma première véritable install... eh oui c'est le temps qui me manque de plus je ne suis pas seul à utiliser ma machine donc les choses vont moins vite...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour l'histoire des fichiers à remplacer, c'est tout simple.

Si c'est un fichier que tu n'a jamais touché alors tu le remplaces. Ensuite si tu te souviens avoir déjà modifier ce fichier là il y a deux cas qui s'offre à toi:

1) C'est une upgrade mineur et alors tu laisse ton fichier en zappant le nouveau

2) Tu changes de version d'application alors là tu remodifies le nouveau fichier avec les options que tu avaient dans l'ancien.

Moi personnelement, je te conseille d'utiliser dispatch-conf qui fait une sauvegarde des fichiers que tu fous en l'air, cela permet des fois de réparer des conneries.

Pour ma part il est très utile quand je rentre d'after par exemple et qui me prend l'envie de faire une update vers 10H de matin avec 15g dans chaque bras !!!!

----------

## Longfield

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour l'histoire des fichiers à remplacer, c'est tout simple.
> 
> Moi personnelement, je te conseille d'utiliser dispatch-conf qui fait une sauvegarde des fichiers que tu fous en l'air, cela permet des fois de réparer des conneries.
> 
> Pour ma part il est très utile quand je rentre d'after par exemple et qui me prend l'envie de faire une update vers 10H de matin avec 15g dans chaque bras !!!!

 

Je plussoie pour dispatch-conf, qui est aussi à mon avis plus simple à prendre en mai que etc-update.

Sinon KuRGaN, t'entends quoi par 15g dans chaque bras ?????   :Question:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Pareil, je pousse vers dispatch-conf ! => tres utile de tps en tps !

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ma part il est très utile quand je rentre d'after par exemple et qui me prend l'envie de faire une update vers 10H de matin avec 15g dans chaque bras !!!!

 

+1   :Laughing: 

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon KuRGaN, t'entends quoi par 15g dans chaque bras ?????  
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai que ca demande precision !!

----------

## Mickael

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Merci pour le lien j'ai lu.
> 
> Je comprends  mieux pourquoi etc-update n'est pas lancé automatiquement en fin d'emerge.
> 
> Une petite question qu'en même il est écrit :
> ...

 

SAvoir si un tel ou un autre doivent être écrasé ou pas?? Là où tu as besion de modifier quelques choses tu peux être sur qu'il ne faut pas l'écraser. Sinon pour la autres, il y a un risque pour ce qui concerne les login et mots de passe, et si tu as un doute, tu as toujours la possibilité de revenir à cette mise à jour plutard.

Voilà mes 0.00002 cents

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *KuRGaN wrote:*   
> 
> Pour ma part il est très utile quand je rentre d'after par exemple et qui me prend l'envie de faire une update vers 10H de matin avec 15g dans chaque bras !!!!
> ...

 

Et bien je parle d'alcool pour les 15g mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu dire aussi la même pour les poumons, et un peu moins pour les nasaux !!!!   :Laughing: 

Non allez j'arrête, on va avoir une sale opinion de moi ici et après personne ne voudra m'écouter quand j'arrive à (rarement) aider sur ce forum !!!

Sur ce je sors   :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Longfield

 *KuRGaN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et bien je parle d'alcool pour les 15g mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu dire aussi la même pour les poumons, et un peu moins pour les nasaux !!!!  
> 
> Non allez j'arrête, on va avoir une sale opinion de moi ici et après personne ne voudra m'écouter quand j'arrive à (rarement) aider sur ce forum !!!
> ...

 

Assez sympa comme expression. Chez nous on en a une qui y ressemble pas mal, tout aussi "imagée" : "Rentrer avec 2 par pneu"   :Very Happy:  un peu comme ce week-end quoi ... sauf qu'heureusement c'était pas moi qui dirigeais les pneus en question   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

et bien, moi, je pousse CONTRE dispatch-conf.. Ou plutôt POUR etc-update.

Je n'ai pas vraiment quelque chose contre dispatch-conf, si ce n'est que ce n'est pas intuitif et pas clair du tout pour moi. Je trouve qu'etc-update est beaucoup plus clair pour l'utilisateur.

En plus, etc-update, c'est ce qui est "officiel", donc faut pas venir se plaindre un jour si vous avez un problème avec dispatch-conf. Je dis officiel, parceque quand vous terminez un emerge, vous avez parfois le petit message que bong à cité : xxx files need to be updated. Mais ce message n'est pas seul. Il est accompagné d'une ligne qui dit "comment mettre à jour ces fichiers ? utilisez la commande XXX". Et cette fameuse commande XXX, et bien elle explique le fonctionnement de etc-update. Donc, tout le monde devrait connaître et savoir utiliser etc-update. Il n'y a pas d'excuse pour les gens qui disent "c'est quoi etc-update ?".

----------

## netfab

Même chose : dispatch-conf, j'ai essayé, mais je n'ai pas réussi à m'y faire.

Je trouve etc-update avec un petit colordiff beaucoup plus parlant.

----------

## yoyo

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Même chose : dispatch-conf, j'ai essayé, mais je n'ai pas réussi à m'y faire.
> 
> Je trouve etc-update avec un petit colordiff beaucoup plus parlant.

 À noter que dispatch-conf et colordiff font bon ménage également.

À noter aussi que les vieilles habitudes ont la vie dure (qui a dit qpkg et etcat ??).

----------

## BENJI

C'est ce qui est beau avec l'informatique c'est qu'on est jamais d'accord pourtant à la base c'est binaire, soit vrai soit faux...

Bref voilà ce que me donne etc-update :

```
Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each 

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/skel/.bashrc

/etc/skel/._cfg0000_.bashrc

2) /etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/._cfg0000_05-udev-early.rules

3) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

/etc/udev/rules.d/._cfg0000_50-udev.rules

4) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl

/etc/ssl/misc/._cfg0000_CA.pl

5) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh

/etc/ssl/misc/._cfg0000_CA.sh

6) /etc/DIR_COLORS

/etc/._cfg0000_DIR_COLORS

7) /etc/bash/bashrc

/etc/bash/._cfg0000_bashrc

8) /etc/conf.d/clock

/etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_clock

9) /etc/conf.d/domainname

/etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_domainname

10) /etc/host.conf

/etc/._cfg0000_host.conf

11) /etc/conf.d/hostname

/etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_hostname

12) /etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_keymaps

13) /etc/init.d/net.lo

/etc/init.d/._cfg0000_net.lo

14) /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf

/etc/ssl/._cfg0000_openssl.cnf

15) /etc/udev/udev.conf

/etc/udev/._cfg0000_udev.conf

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'): 
```

Dans la doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4 il y a une petite zone de flou...

Le nouveau fichier c'est ceux qui commence par ._cfg0000XXXXXXX   :Question: 

Comment faire un etc-update avec dircolor (j'ai vu que quelqu'un en parlait).

Sinon dans cette liste de 15 fichiers lesquels je dois mettre à jour.

Ceux que je ne veux pas mettre à jour faut-il pour autant que je les efface ?

...

----------

## kopp

Ceux que tu dois mettre à jour : tous.

Ensuite, il y a ceux auxquels tu dois faire attention, c'est-à-dire ceux que tu as modifiés ! 

Principalement il faut faire attention à tout ce qui se trouve dans /etc/conf.d/ c'est ceux qui ont le plus de chance d'avoir été modifiés.

Une fois que tu as traité tous les fichiers que tu sais avoir modifié, tu peux terminer avec -5. Mais attention, sois bien sûr de toi avant de faire ça !

Et tous ces fichiers, on ne les efface pas, on les mets à jour en entier, partiellement ou on les gardes tels quels. C'est tout.

----------

